# Can I Use This Kettle with Pour-Overs?



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

How less effective it would be? Can I get a good cup of coffee? Which pour-over method will be the most efficient with this type of kettle? Will it create too much problem for V60?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd go with Melitta (genuine single hole, or 2 hole brewers - not the 3 hole versions that are very easy to find), Kalita Wave 185, or Brewista Smart Steeper with a kettle like this.

For all these brewers, for 1 mug brews, I have successfully used a regular spouted, compact kettle, bloom, then add all the water in one fast pour (10sec).


----------



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

Thank you, what about V60?

Can I make a cup of coffee with Kalita 185? Is there any problem?


----------



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

MWJB said:


> I'd go with Melitta (genuine single hole, or 2 hole brewers - not the 3 hole versions that are very easy to find), Kalita Wave 185, or Brewista Smart Steeper with a kettle like this.
> 
> For all these brewers, for 1 mug brews, I have successfully used a regular spouted, compact kettle, bloom, then add all the water in one fast pour (10sec).


Thank you, what about V60?

Can I make a cup of coffee with Kalita 185? Is there any problem?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

If you already have a V60 give it a go, a gooseneck will help regulate flow & weights more consistently though.

Yes, lots of people make coffee with Kalita 185, no problem.


----------



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

MWJB said:


> If you already have a V60 give it a go, a gooseneck will help regulate flow & weights more consistently though.
> 
> Yes, lots of people make coffee with Kalita 185, no problem.


No I haven't any pour methods.. I am trying to decide which one should I choose. I can't buy gooseneck kettle because I don't have budget for that.

I read that V60 is not forgiving method and requires more skill, so maybe gooseneck plays important role there? On the other hand, it is easy to reach, I have to order Kalita and it's filters from abroad each time..


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Miriel said:


> View attachment 29247
> 
> 
> How less effective it would be? Can I get a good cup of coffee? Which pour-over method will be the most efficient with this type of kettle? Will it create too much problem for V60?


(in reference to V60 only)

If you have a steady hand of a surgeon, then the pictured kettle might do (its pretty)

But for those who struggle to control the water flow from a normal spouted kettle, something like a hario buono really helps. I tried with normal kettles, but gave up and bought one to use with my V60. Made my life much easier!

Single exit large diameter dripper like a V60 is really sensitive to how you pour hot water.


----------



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> (in reference to V60 only)
> 
> If you have a steady hand of a surgeon, then the pictured kettle might do (its pretty)
> 
> ...


I don't have a hand of a surgeon, but I am used to use this kind of kettle. I am really confused, I don't want to spend my money on V60 and make bad coffees just because I don't have a gooseneck..


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Miriel said:


> I don't have a hand of a surgeon, but I am used to use this kind of kettle. I am really confused, I don't want to spend my money on V60 and make bad coffees just because I don't have a gooseneck..


(Sorry, there were a bunch of posts I missed before I posted)

Anyway, just to double check.. You do have a good scale, right? Having a decent and appropriate scale is more important than design of kettle.

Assuming you do have a scale, I can make good coffee with a normal kettle on a V60. Gooseneck makes it easier and more convenient. Not necessarily better.


----------



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> (Sorry, there were a bunch of posts I missed before I posted)
> 
> Anyway, just to double check.. You do have a good scale, right? Having a decent and appropriate scale is more important than design of kettle.
> 
> Assuming you do have a scale, I can make good coffee with a normal kettle on a V60. Gooseneck makes it easier and more convenient. Not necessarily better.


I have a scale for water which measures the volume and spoon scale for coffee beans.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Miriel said:


> I have a scale for water which measures the volume and spoon scale for coffee beans.


Ideally, you'd want a fairly responsive weight scale so that you can put the whole brewing device on it, and know as you are pouring, how much water you have poured.

When you say a scale which measures volume, do you mean a measuring cup? Or one of those scales that you can convert to ml? If it's the latter, just use grams. 1g water is 1ml water


----------



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> Ideally, you'd want a fairly responsive weight scale so that you can put the whole brewing device on it, and know as you are pouring, how much water you have poured.
> 
> When you say a scale which measures volume, do you mean a measuring cup? Or one of those scales that you can convert to ml? If it's the latter, just use grams. 1g water is 1ml water


I mean measuring cup









I know ideal is sensitive weight scale and gooseneck, but unfortunately I don't have budget for them


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

If you go for an all in method - take a look at this excellent





 - I think with some scales and a bit of care you could get a very decent brew using your kettle. I think he says that he pours pretty hard in order to agitate the grounds so this recipe, which is the one I'm currently following and enjoying, is pretty forgiving.


----------



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

salty said:


> If you go for an all in method - take a look at this excellent


What do you mean by this "If you go for an all in method"?

I have a grinder, volume scale(measuring cup) for water, spoon scale for coffee bean and kettle like in the photo.

This is all I have


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

salty said:


> If you go for an all in method - take a look at this excellent


Just watched the video. I'm going to try this tomorrow morning  (I have a feeling it's going to be a touch too bright and crisp for my liking though..)

(for OP) One last piece of advice (if you do end up with a V60), something Scott Rao didn't mention.. During your pour, avoid pouring onto filter paper where there is no coffee.

At the end of the day, if you get decent coffee beans, recently ground, then you can't really go that wrong! Enjoy your coffee!


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Miriel said:


> What do you mean by this "If you go for an all in method"?
> 
> I have a grinder, volume scale(measuring cup) for water, spoon scale for coffee bean and kettle like in the photo.
> 
> This is all I have


Some of us like to be finicky and control the rate of pour over several minutes, unlike the 'dump the hot water in 2 goes' Scott Rao method.

Which reminds me. Google clever dripper. I've never used it, so have no idea what it is like. But no need for a gooseneck!


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Miriel said:


> What do you mean by this "If you go for an all in method"?
> 
> I have a grinder, volume scale(measuring cup) for water, spoon scale for coffee bean and kettle like in the photo.
> 
> This is all I have


If you take a look at the vid Scott Rao explains - or at least its basically what he does. In a nutshell though you are adding all the brewing water in one continuous pour after an initial bloom, rather than a series of smaller timed pours.

Without scales I'm not sure how you'll determine your ratio of ground coffee to water or know how much water to add - again if you watch the video I think you'll get what I mean. I'm sure you'd get there with a bit of trial and error if you can't get some scales, but it's going to be harder to adjust or replicate brews.

While I think you can do it with a V60, an aeropress would likely be more forgiving given your kettle/scales situation. But if you have a V60 and some filters give it a shot.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> Just watched the video. I'm going to try this tomorrow morning  (I have a feeling it's going to be a touch too bright and crisp for my liking though..)


Let us know how you get on - I think you may end up converted


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

salty said:


> Let us know how you get on - I think you may end up converted


Will do 

(thinking out loud.. Wouldn't this method require different grind? Maybe more finer? If I copy that method, my brew would be finished in about 1m 50sec! Oh well, every day you learn something new if you try something different)


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

I'd try it once with your normal grind to see but yes, I think you'll probably need to tighten it up a bit.

The spin and wobble has been a bit of a game changer for me too


----------



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> Just watched the video. I'm going to try this tomorrow morning  (I have a feeling it's going to be a touch too bright and crisp for my liking though..)
> 
> (for OP) One last piece of advice (if you do end up with a V60), something Scott Rao didn't mention.. During your pour, avoid pouring onto filter paper where there is no coffee.
> 
> At the end of the day, if you get decent coffee beans, recently ground, then you can't really go that wrong! Enjoy your coffee!





salty said:


> If you take a look at the vid Scott Rao explains - or at least its basically what he does. In a nutshell though you are adding all the brewing water in one continuous pour after an initial bloom, rather than a series of smaller timed pours.
> 
> Without scales I'm not sure how you'll determine your ratio of ground coffee to water or know how much water to add - again if you watch the video I think you'll get what I mean. I'm sure you'd get there with a bit of trial and error if you can't get some scales, but it's going to be harder to adjust or replicate brews.
> 
> While I think you can do it with a V60, an aeropress would likely be more forgiving given your kettle/scales situation. But if you have a V60 and some filters give it a shot.


Thank you,

So, what I understood is that I can make good coffees with V60 method and I don't need go Kalita Wave just because it is just more forgiving.

One more question; is Hario Skerton/Mini or Rhinowave(I am glad to hear advice between these) enough for grinder?


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

I'd go for the rhino over the Harios. And if you do go Hario, the mini over the skerton. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

salty said:


> I'd go for the rhino over the Harios. And if you do go Hario, the mini over the skerton. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


Thank you; actually Rhino is the cheapest one so I am glad to hear it is the best one









Do you agree this conclusion?









"So, what I understood is that I can make good coffees with V60 method and I don't need go Kalita Wave just because it is just more forgiving."


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

u2jewel said:


> (for OP) One last piece of advice (if you do end up with a V60), something Scott Rao didn't mention.. During your pour, avoid pouring onto filter paper where there is no coffee.
> 
> At the end of the day, if you get decent coffee beans, recently ground, then you can't really go that wrong! Enjoy your coffee!


Scott Rao probably didn't mention it because it doesn't much matter, cover the bed, but don't fret about hitting the filter wall, in fact doing so can help wash the coffee of the filter.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Miriel said:


> Thank you,
> 
> So, what I understood is that I can make good coffees with V60 method and I don't need go Kalita Wave just because it is just more forgiving.
> 
> One more question; is Hario Skerton/Mini or Rhinowave(I am glad to hear advice between these) enough for grinder?


From what I understand, getting the kalita filter is going to be difficult for you? Then get v60 (if the filter is sold nearby)

Between kalita and hario, one is not better than the other. The coffee that they make is slightly different. I have both, but I keep going back to V60.

Grinder.. They are all good, from what I read.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Well don't sue me if you don't, but subject to the limitations we've mentioned I think you could do ok with a v60. To make that a tince more likely invest what you save on the grinder in a cheap set of scales like these










It will make the whole process easier and make good coffee more likely. Plus you can also use them to make cakes.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

u2jewel said:


> Some of us like to be finicky and control the rate of pour over several minutes, unlike the 'dump the hot water in 2 goes' Scott Rao method.
> 
> Which reminds me. Google clever dripper. I've never used it, so have no idea what it is like. But no need for a gooseneck!


I don't like to be finicky and whether you pour in one go, or pulse after the bloom, has little effect on total brew time. You change the grind to keep the extraction constant for a method. I prefer to do what tastes good and has the smallest variation & can be repeated day in day out with as few changes as possible.

For me, this didn't prove possible without a gooseneck for V60. It did prove possible for the other brewers I mentioned.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Scott Rao probably didn't mention it because it doesn't much matter, cover the bed, but don't fret about hitting the filter wall, in fact doing so can help wash the coffee of the filter.


Yes, once the bed is covered, and immersion/water level has gone sufficiently high enough, it might not be that important.

Just not right at the start/beginning of the pour


----------



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> From what I understand, getting the kalita filter is going to be difficult for you? Then get v60 (if the filter is sold nearby)
> 
> Between kalita and hario, one is not better than the other. The coffee that they make is slightly different. I have both, but I keep going back to V60.
> 
> Grinder.. They are all good, from what I read.


Exactly, Kalita is only sold abroad therefore each time I need to order from Amazon and I have to pay some shipping cost. On the other hand, Hario is sold commonly here.

The reason I considered to buy Kalita is that I have read that Kalita is more foregiving and better choice for beginner and also if I take into account that I don't have ideal kettle maybe getting good a cup of coffee from V60 becomes even harder.

About grinders; Harios are more expensive but again sold in here; Rhino is less costly but I have to order from Amazon


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Miriel said:


> I have a scale for water which measures the volume and spoon scale for coffee beans.


I would suggest you need a scale. One that weighs on grams.

Without this I wouldn't bother with a v60

I presume a Scale for water which measures volume is a jug?


----------



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

MWJB said:


> I don't like to be finicky and whether you pour in one go, or pulse after the bloom, has little effect on total brew time. You change the grind to keep the extraction constant for a method. I prefer to do what tastes good and has the smallest variation & can be repeated day in day out with as few changes as possible.
> 
> For me, this didn't prove possible without a gooseneck for V60. It did prove possible for the other brewers I mentioned.


So, according to your experience without gooseneck V60 will be very hard..









What about grinders? Hario Skerton, Mini or Rhinoware?


----------



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> I would suggest you need a scale. One that weighs on grams.
> 
> Without this I wouldn't bother with a v60
> 
> I presume a Scale for water which measures volume is a jug?


It's like a glass that show ml's on it.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

u2jewel said:


> Yes, once the bed is covered, and immersion/water level has gone sufficiently high enough, it might not be that important.
> 
> Just not right at the start/beginning of the pour


Yes, you can do it at the beginning of the pours, I wouldn't pour at the edge all the way through, but you can start, or finish a pour here (with a goose neck). Water level doesn't have to hit any specific height, if you grind coarse enough and pour frequently enough, you may have almost no water above the bed...it's just a trade off based on brew size & grind setting.

If you fill the brewer, after about a minute the grinds are sinking and you have liquid above the bed anyway, if the liquid could bypass the bed without extracting properly, this method wouldn't work, the coffee would always be weak & uneven.

I wouldn't pour around the edge with a metal filter though.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Miriel said:


> Exactly, Kalita is only sold abroad therefore each time I need to order from Amazon and I have to pay some shipping cost. On the other hand, Hario is sold commonly here.
> 
> The reason I considered to buy Kalita is that I have read that Kalita is more foregiving and better choice for beginner and also if I take into account that I don't have ideal kettle maybe getting good a cup of coffee from V60 becomes even harder.
> 
> About grinders; Harios are more expensive but again sold in here; Rhino is less costly but I have to order from Amazon


If you care about good coffee, you will quickly learn from your mistakes ☺

You might be a beginner now, but just watch a few good YouTube videos and you'll have the basics covered in no time!

The basics are Brew ratio and brew time (which is affected by your grind size). That's it. You just have to play around with all the possible combinations to try to reach your goal; your idea of good coffee! (Along the road of experimentation, you'll maybe see how water temperature, coffee freshness etc etc affects things..)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm going to simply this.

If you don't have a gooseneck kettle and scales then don't buy a v60.


----------



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm going to simply this.
> 
> If you don't have a gooseneck kettle and scales then don't buy a v60.


This would be pretty clear


----------



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> If you care about good coffee, you will quickly learn from your mistakes ☺
> 
> You might be a beginner now, but just watch a few good YouTube videos and you'll have the basics covered in no time!
> 
> The basics are Brew ratio and brew time (which is affected by your grind size). That's it. You just have to play around with all the possible combinations to try to reach your goal; your idea of good coffee! (Along the road of experimentation, you'll maybe see how water temperature, coffee freshness etc etc affects things..)


Thank you..


----------



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

Now, we have 2 people say it would be work and I can get maybe not the best but a good cup of cofffe and 1 person said don't choose it without gooseneck and weight scale.

Any other comment?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Miriel said:


> Now, we have 2 people say it would be work and I can get maybe not the best but a good cup of cofffe and 1 person said don't choose it without gooseneck and weight scale.
> 
> Any other comment?


You are choosing the one brew method. Where a pouring kettle is key. Scales for any brew method are an absolute must.

I make 90 percent of my coffee as v60 BTW.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Miriel said:


> Now, we have 2 people say it would be work and I can get maybe not the best but a good cup of cofffe and 1 person said don't choose it without gooseneck and weight scale.
> 
> Any other comment?


Do they make v60s with your be suggested technique and gear..


----------



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> You are choosing the one brew method. Where a pouring kettle is key. Scales for any brew method are an absolute must.
> 
> I make 90 percent of my coffee as v60 BTW.


I have scales but it measures volume and since water density almost equal to 1 there will be only small margins. Is it wrong? And I have spoon scale for coffee beans.

About being kettle and pouring technique are the key factors; yes this is right and this is exactly why I asked the question about the kettle I have.

So, do you think that the situtation change for other pour over methods?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Miriel said:


> Now, we have 2 people say it would be work and I can get maybe not the best but a good cup of cofffe and 1 person said don't choose it without gooseneck and weight scale.
> 
> Any other comment?


Forget "best" (this will vary beyond your control unless you are sourcing & roasting all your own beans), they should mostly be "good" at least and consistent.

Yes, you might be able to make the odd good cup with a flaky method, but why waste cups & coffee beans. With a Rhino, boiling water, beans & scales you can make consistent cups, with very few bad cups. Go with a method best suited to the kettle you want/have, I really don't think this will be V60.

Or, if the whole flow/timing/pour stuff sounds to much like faff, buy a double walled steel cafetiere (Bodum Colombia) & make your coffee 30min before you want to drink it.


----------



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Yes, you might be able to make the odd good cup with a flaky method, but why waste cups & coffee beans. With a Rhino, boiling water, beans & scales you can make consistent cups, with very few bad cups. Go with a method best suited to the kettle you want/have, I really don't think this will be V60.


Ok, let say I also have a proper scale. So, with Rhino, scale, freshly roasted bean and the kettle in the first photo; which method would suit best?


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Miriel said:


> Now, we have 2 people say it would be work and I can get maybe not the best but a good cup of cofffe and 1 person said don't choose it without gooseneck and weight scale.
> 
> Any other comment?


I've been using a V60 for 6 months and I'm still learning. @MWJB and @Mrboots2u have probably been brewing V60 and other methods for years (no offence ) and when I've wanted brewing advice I've listened to and gratefully taken notice of what they've told me.

So if you're prepared to buy some scales and feel like experimenting then get a V60 if you want to try it. But if you want certainty about the coffee you're going to brew, listen to their advice and try one of the other brew methods they recommend.

It sounds like you're looking for certainty.


----------



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

salty said:


> I've been using a V60 for 6 months. @MWJB and @Mrboots2u have probably been brewing V60 and other methods for years (no offence ) and if I wanted brewing advice I'd listen to and take notice of what they told me.
> 
> So if you're prepared to buy some scales and feel like experimenting then get a V60 if you want to try it. But if you want certainty about the coffee you're going to brew, listen to their advice and try one of the other brew methods they recommend.
> 
> It sounds like you're looking for certainty.


I am not looking for certainity but if it would be a waste of money without gooseneck kettle etc I would rather prefer spend money on beans so that I will have great cups of coffee with my French Press


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Miriel said:


> Ok, let say I also have a proper scale. So, with Rhino, scale, freshly roasted bean and the kettle in the first photo; which method would suit best?


Drip - Kalita 185, or Melitta style cone with preferably 1 small hole, maybe Beehouse, Bonavita (either a drip cone or the immersion brewer that can also be used for drip), or Bonmac have versions you can get easily?

Immersion - any.


----------



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Drip - Kalita 185, or Melitta style cone with preferably 1 small hole, maybe Beehouse, Bonavita (either a drip cone or the immersion brewer that can also be used for drip), or Bonmac have versions you can get easily?
> 
> Immersion - any.


I will probably choose Kalita among them..


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

That's a Turkish tea kettle! I think you can just about manage by filling it completely and then tilting it very slightly so that the water flows as straight down and as slow as possible. You can practice with cold water and you need to have a fairly good concentration. Having a full kettle should make this easier I think, otherwise You have to tilt it more just to get the water going, which makes things more difficult. You can also try to slow the flow of water by stuffing something like a wire sponge in there.


----------



## wmoore (Dec 19, 2012)

Miriel said:


> I am not looking for certainity but if it would be a waste of money without gooseneck kettle etc I would rather prefer spend money on beans so that I will have great cups of coffee with my French Press


You don't need to buy an expensive hario pour over kettle. I found a much cheaper one selling new on Ebay. So shop around.


----------

